# Fibrafuse



## bova80 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll be done drywalling my basement soon so I'm looking forward to this answer as I may want to try this stuff out.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I really don't want to say much about it till a few try it. It's a fairly new product and was kind of hard to find that's why most haven't heard of it.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i seen it come out a while ago and ive been waiting for the local stores to start carrying it probably wont be here for a while. from different reviews online is that guys really like it but on inside corners you can easily cut it with you knife.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Myron Furguson tested it on your tube and it has a few flaws other then that he says it is ok.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Great for flat joints, but tears easily, when doing corners. I hear it will also leave fiberglass splinters in your hands. Other than that, I've read a lot of positive reviews on various drywall formus.


----------



## bova80 (Feb 18, 2013)

well since I'll be taping soon I ordered it off of lowe's website. I could have got 500ft off amazon with amazon prime for $16, but I opted with 1000ft from lowe's for $16.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes there is a small learning curve for in the corners so you don't cut it with your knife. Haven't really had the problem with fiberglass splinters. In my opinion it's worth taking a little bit of time to work with, but you will have to judge that for yourself after you use a roll.


----------



## bova80 (Feb 18, 2013)

well I unfortunately won't be able to test it. manufacture will only send boxes of 10 to lowe's and since I only ordered 4 I don't meet that criteria and they canceled the order. Oh well, I guess paper tape it is.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea ain't that a crock. They advertise they have it and then you can't get it.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

What makes this better/different than other types of tape? What are the claimed benefits of using it?

EDIT: Checked HD's site. 



Fibafuse is porous allowing the joint compound to become part of the tape for a stonger bond
Fibafuse is mold resistant scoring a perfect 10 rating on ASTM D3273 mold test
Fibafuse crack strength is 76 percent stronger than paper tape
Fibafuse is 62 percent lighter than paper tape


----------

